# Waterfowl hunting on Lk St Helen



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

I've heard for years now that you can't hunt Lake St Helen because some sportsman's hunt club with very limited membership and fee's in the several thousands has the hunting rights. I also know they have leased all the state land undeveloped shoreline around the lake. Here's my questions- How can that be with the lake being owned by the people of Michigan? Also, if it's true, who on the states side made the call so that his/her employers (the people of michigan) can determine if that persons services are needed any longer? What can be done to return the hunting rights to the people of michigan rather than a group of 20 rich guys? Boy this really sticks in my craw.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Years ago I wrote an article about this outrage for Michigan Outdoor News. Had something to with a court case or something like that way back in the 30's, as I recall. Contact your local DNR law enforcement CO, they know what it was.


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

I went to the Outdoor News website but I couldn't find it. Would you have a link to it?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Had to be 2000, 2001, era. Doubt they keep archives that long. Get hold of the editor, Bill Parker, he might remember it and still have it, but I doubt it. I might have it at home in my personal archives somewhere, but maybe not, that was two computers ago. 

Again, your best bet is to try your local DNR law enforcement officer...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The original owner of lake St. Helen (timber or railroad co.) included the bottomlands of all of Lk. St Helen when the Carter family purchased the west side( it was more but thats what they have now.) of the lake from them. The court ruled that it included exclusive hunting rights. Trivia....That would be Charlton Hestons family.

Considering that they own all the bottom lands, Its probably a good thing that hunting access was the ONLY thing the court addressed.


----------

